# aquastream xt und aquaero 5



## sheriff_80 (14. Juli 2011)

hey leute hab endlich meine wakü mal einigermaßen eingebaut....


und nun auch schun das erste problem..... und zwar nutze ich ne aquastrem xt und ein aquaero 5 lt mit der aquasuite 2012..... dabei wird mir aber in der aquasuite meine as XT nicht angezeigt.... die Xt is per USB mim mobo (asus P6Td Deluxe) und per aquabus mit dem aquaero verbunden......

jemand ne idee woran das liegen könnte???


----------



## Malkolm (14. Juli 2011)

wird die XT denn erkannt, wenn du das AE nicht verbindest (also nur XT mit USB ans MB)?
Wird das AE alleine erkannt?

Wenn beides alleine funktioniert, aber nicht gemeinsam, gibt es wohl einen Konflikt mit der Buszuordnung.


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Juli 2011)

Ist für sowas nicht der Aquabus an der Aquaero da?

Ich meine mich zu erinnern (hab selber keine AS+AE, sondern nur AE), dass das Signal der AS quasi durch die AE geschleift werden muss.

Mal im Handbuch nachgelesen?


----------



## EUGEN81 (15. Juli 2011)

In aquasuite 2012, ist das noch nicht möglich.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juli 2011)

Die AS XT wird mit der Aquasuite 4 erkannt. Das AE5 nur mit der Aquasuite 2012.


----------



## sheriff_80 (15. Juli 2011)

joa danke für eure hilfe ... tja es is leider so wie KP und eugen schun sagen das AE wird von der 2012er AS erkannt und die AS XT von der AS 4.   hoffe das es in kürze dann ne ordentlich version gibt wo beide erkannt werden und auch mehr regelmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind......


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juli 2011)

soll alles kommen... aber das dauert noch ne ganze Weile.


----------



## EUGEN81 (16. Juli 2011)

Regeln kannst du in aquasuite 2012  AS nicht, aber anzeigen glaube ich schon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2011)

Irr ich mich, oder gibt es nicht allgemein Probleme, wenn man die ASxt an Aquabus und USB anschließt? Der alten Software ist das ggf. egal, weil sie das Aquaero und damit den Aquabus gar nicht merkt, aber die neue ist dann n bissl durcheinander, obwohl der Aquaero selbst ja eigentlich via (nur) Aquabus mit der Pumpe umgehen können müsste.


----------



## M4tthi4s (17. Juli 2011)

Denke ich auch, dass es mit nur einem Anschluss empfehlenswert ist. Ich hab auch eine AS XT und dazu ein Aquaero 4. Beides ist jeweils über USB mit dem Mainboard verbunden... die zusätzliche Verbindung per Aquabus ist da nicht nötig. Was sollte das überhaupt bringen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juli 2011)

Die Verbindung von AS XT und AE per Aquasbus hat nur Nachteile.


----------



## sheriff_80 (19. Juli 2011)

tjoa also was das überhaupt bringen soll weis ich nich....... bei mir in der anleitung steht nur das per aquabus nich alle steuerungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind die ma per usb verbindung  hat.... und das es egal sein sollte wenn ma beide verbindungen hat.....

naja ne also bei aquasuite 2012 beta 5 wird die AS XT auch nich angezeigt..... hab da keinerlei zugriff auf die pumpe..... pumpe hab ich nur per aquasuite 4....... was ja das problem is das ich eigentlich gerne die förderleistung (also frequenz der pumpe) per wassertermp regeln möchte.....


----------



## Amigo (19. Juli 2011)

Wieso die Pumpenfrequenz analog zur Wassertemp steuern? Macht doch eig. gar keinen Sinn... bzw. bringt keine großen Veränderungen oder? 
Mehr Sinn würde es machen die Lüfter nach Wassertemp zu steuern... 

@Aquabus/AS/AE ... wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat man bis Aquastream 3.5 den Aquabus genutzt, danach kam ja der USB mit der Aquastream XT Version?!?


----------



## sheriff_80 (19. Juli 2011)

naja dachte mir eben wegen der lautstärke..... ja lüfter werden ja schun abhängig von der wassertemp. geregelt.....

würde die pumpe der lautstärke wegen eben auch bis eben kurz vor ner kritischen temp auf silent laufen lassen und dann erst bei ner hohen temp auf die bei maximale frequenz von 92 hz hochfahren....


achja hab seit kurzen auch ganz komische prozessortemperaturen.... im IDLE liegen die cores zwischen 30 und 33 grad und die cpu liegt bei 40°..... nach nem neustart liegt dann die prozessrotemp komischerweise gleich wieder bei 26° im idle...... wenn ich dann zocke oder ähnliches und dann mal runterfahre und das nächste mal wieder hochfahre liegt die temp plötzlich wieder mal auf 44° (CPU) und das nach schun ner knappen minute.....  frage mich woher das denn nunh kommen kann??


----------



## Malkolm (19. Juli 2011)

Du kannst die AS XT nicht weiter runter regeln als 50Hz imho. Selbst bei dieser Frequenz ist der Durchfluss in einem normal dimesnionierten System so groß, dass durch noch mehr Durchfluss keine Temperaturänderung zu erwarten ist.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juli 2011)

Die Pumpe stellste auf die Frequenz ein die für dich am leisesten ist.


----------



## Amigo (19. Juli 2011)

Seh ich auch so, such dir die angenehmste Frequenz und lass sie so  eingestellt... das Wasser wird ja nicht wirklich kühler durch diesen kleinen  Anstieg des Durchfluss... 
Und Lüfter werden ja schon nach Wassertemp geregelt... auch viel effektiver, passt doch dann so. 



> im IDLE liegen die cores zwischen 30 und 33 grad und die cpu liegt bei  40°..... nach nem neustart liegt dann die prozessrotemp komischerweise  gleich wieder bei 26° im idle


26° auf die Cores bezogen? 
Differenz ist relativ groß für nen simplen Neustart würde ich sagen,  aber wie schnell kommen die Temps denn wieder auf 30-33°? Aber im Grunde  auch relativ... sind doch gut die Werte.



> wenn ich dann zocke oder ähnliches und dann mal runterfahre und das  nächste mal wieder hochfahre liegt die temp plötzlich wieder mal auf 44°  (CPU) und das nach schun ner knappen minute


Schon mal Core Temp laufen lassen während du zockst? Da wird die CPU sicher noch wärmer sein.
Ich schätze die hohe CPU Temp liegt einfach am warmen Wasser im Kreislauf, so schnell kühlt es sich anscheinend nicht runter. (direkter Neustart nach dem zocken richtig?!?)
Wenn die Temp nach dem Neustart wieder runter geht ist doch alles ok.


----------



## sheriff_80 (20. Juli 2011)

das mit den temps ist so.... also ich starte den pc lass ihn im idle laufen ca ne minute lang.....  cpu temp 40°...... dann mach ich nen reboot und starte sofort nach dem reboot  everest..... cpu temp bei 26 oder 28°.....

was mich da dran stört is das die cpu für nen i7 950 auf 3.6ghz@1.15V ( wird im idle aber auf ca.1700Mhz) runtergetaktet nach dem booten und ner betriebsdauer von ner minute schun 40° hat....
und ein andres mal unter den selben bedingungen also auch pc gestartet ne minute ca im betrieb zeigt mirt everest dann ne cpu temp von ca 26° bis 28° an......

da frag ich mich woher denn dieser doch recht große unterschied herkommt? vor allem wenn meine wassertemp. im idle im schnitt zwischen 26° und 27° grad is??

unter last mit intel burn in gehn die cores auf maximal 51°....... was ja recht ordentliche temps sinds...... daher verstehz ich nich ganz woher die hohen idle temps (CPU temp 40° und CORES alle bei ca 33°) kommt..... 

kann doch fast nur ein auslese fehler sein wenn die cpu wärmer als die cores sind...... 

voe allem tritt das problem mit den 40° im idle unregelmäßig auf....weenn ich zb in ner stunde 5 mal reboote kanns sein das ich 1x nach nem reboot die 40° im idle hab......  oder auch 3xmal......


----------



## Malkolm (20. Juli 2011)

Die Temperaturdioden sind nicht für so kleine Temperaturen ausgelegt und liefern somit keine verlässlicher Messwerte.
Du kannst nichts an dem "Problem" ändern, da es aber für den Betrieb des Rechners sowieso unerheblich ist, was da ein Messwert wie anzeigt solltest du die Sache einfach ignorieren.


----------



## sheriff_80 (20. Juli 2011)

naja also ignorieren will ichs nicht.... würde ja schun gerne wissen welche temps meine cpu grade hat vor allem da ich ja auch mal über die 4 ghz raus will..... von daher find ichs schun intressant zu wissen ob meine cpu im idle jetz 28° oder 40° hat...... wasser in beiden fällen zwischen 26° und 27°....


was mich jetz noch grad schnell intressieren würde is was nehmt ihr denn als kritische temperatur des wassewrs so an?? hab des öfteren schun 35° wasser temp als obergrenze gelesen und bin grade vorher aber auf nen beitrag gestoßen in dem von 42° wasser temperatur die rede war....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

Eheim: offiziel bis 35 °C spezifiziert (Verdacht: Aquarienpumen testet man schlichtweg nicht höher, obwohl sie es in der Praxis scheinbar problemlos aushalten)
Laing DDC: offiziell bis 60 °C spezifiziert (sollte man bei der + ggf. nicht ausreizen)
PVC-Schläuche: Meist 70-75 °C

Darunter setzt man die Grenze i.d.R. nach der Hardwaretemperatur. Mit 45 °C Wasser wird es schwer, noch deutlich unter Lukütemperaturen zu kommen, weswegen Leute, die eine Wakü nicht nur wegen der Lautstärke gekauft haben, normalerweise versuchen, darunter zu bleiben.


Bezüglich "wissen": Es gibt keine für Privatpersonen praktikable Methode, in den von dir genannten Temperaturbereichen eine verlässliche CPU-Temperatur zu ermitteln. Da muss du mit leben.


----------



## sheriff_80 (20. Juli 2011)

joa also mit den temps kann ich gut leben...... zur zeit liegt die cpu temp laut everest bei 27° die cores liegen zwischen 32° und 35° und wassertemp steht grade bei 26,8°  das ganze unter idle bedingungen nach 57min. laufzeit.....

was m ich mehr intressieren würde is woher die unterschiedlichen temps kommen.... bzw warum ich nach 1 min. laufzeit unter idle 40° cpu temp habe und ein ander mal ebenfalls nach ner minute( oder wie jetz nach 57min.) laufzeit 27° cpu temperatur.... beide temps bei ner wassertemp von 26-27° und nur idle betrieb?

also warum einmal 27° und ein ander mal 40° bei den selben bedingungen/anforderungen...??


okay gut also gibt es eher keinen richtwert für die maximale wassertemp die nich überschritten werden sollte? sondern ma sollte sich einfach an die hardware temps halten?...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

Jup.

Bezüglich der Temperaturunterschiede: Hast du mal einen Temperaturanstieg von 27 °C auf >40 °C beobachtet und ggf. mit den Werten des analogen Sensors abgeglichen? (letzterer wird typischerweise als "CPU-Temperatur" -eben nicht nach Kernen getrennt- angezeigt, z.B. von Everest oder den meisten Mobo-Herstellertools)
Nicht auszuschließen, dass die digitalen Sensoren soweit unten auch einfach mal hin und her springen.


----------



## sheriff_80 (20. Juli 2011)

ne also nen anstieg von 27° auf 40° im idle modus ahb ich noch nicht gesehn......nur wenn ich zocke oder eben nen belsatungstest wie den burn in anschmeisse steigen die temps in richtung 40°... wenn ich dann aber zurück in den idle wechsle fällt die temp auch gleich wieder in richtung 27° marke.......

wenn dann liegen die 40° cpu temp. schun vom ertsen hochfahren aus her an......

an nen auslesefehler bzw. hin und her springen hab ich auch schun gedacht..... jedoch zeigen mir everest und core temp die exakt selben werte an und die temps liegen auch dauerhaft entweder im 27° bereich oder eben bei 40° wo.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

Nicht Auslesefehler, sondern Messfehler. Core und Everest greifen auf die gleichen Register zurück, aber Everest sollte zusätzlich eben auch den analogen Sensor anzeigen. Ob der Wechsel von 27 auf 40 idle oder durch Belastung abläuft, ist eigentlich egal - die Frage ist, ob die Werte dazwischen so auftauchen, wie man es bei einer normalen Temperaturentwicklung erwartet, oder ob es z.B. 27-27-27-27-27-35-37-39-40-41 geht.


----------



## sheriff_80 (20. Juli 2011)

ja unter last kannste zusehn wie die temps von 27° im idle in richtung 40° klettern und umgekehrt wieder sinken...... kein plötzliches springen von 27° auf 35 ° 40° oder so sondern eigentlich alles ganz normal......  nur das es eben manchmal von ca 27° im idle weg losgeht und manchmal eben schun von 40° im idle


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

Würde bei Gelegenheit mal einen Blick auf die Stromsparmechanismen werfen - ggf. setzt da manchmal was aus?
Mit unterschiedlicher Kühlperformance kann man es imho nicht erklären.


----------



## sheriff_80 (20. Juli 2011)

hab ich mir auchs chun gedacht ..... naja mir solls ja relativ egal sein was ich für idle temps hab solnage die unter last gut sind gg.....

und momentan (also heute schun 4 mal neu gebootet) halten sich die temps wieder bei 25° bis 28° im idle auf also eh ganz passabel


----------



## Vollhorst (9. August 2011)

habe ich das richtig verdstanden?
Wenn ich eine Auastream XT und das Aquero 5 xt für zusammen knappe 250 Okken habe, dann kann ich mit dem in der Pumpe integrierten Temperatuefühler*  nicht* die Radiatorlüfterdrezahl steuern?
Ich kann auch garnichts mit der Pumpe im Aquaro anfangen. Ich bin genauso dran als ob ich mir ne Laing gekauft hätte? 
Ne halt, die Laing könnte ich über einen Lüfterkanal sogar steuern!


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2011)

Wozu die AS XT ans AE 5 klemmen???? 



> Wenn ich eine Auastream XT und das Aquero 5 xt für zusammen knappe 250 Okken habe, dann kann ich mit dem in der Pumpe integrierten Temperatuefühler nicht die Radiatorlüfterdrezahl steuern?


1. kommt es auf die Pumpenversion an.
2. Warum mit dem ungenauen AS XT Sensor arbeiten, wenn es genauere Wassertempsensoren gibt??? 
3. Warum alles über die Pumpe regeln wenn man das bessere AE 5 hat??? 
4. Ne AS XT Ultra + AE macht keinen Sinn. Ausser man hat die AS XT Ultra schon vorher.


----------



## Vollhorst (9. August 2011)

Aha!

1. Pumpenversion? Aquastream XT Ultra mit allem
2. Warum ist der ungenau? billiger chinadreck?  Und weil der besser ist als keiner , denn bis jetzt ist noch kein anderer im System verbaut 
3. Ich will ja nichts über die Pumpe mehr regeln. Ich möchte lediglich *eine* Steuersoftware in der ich auf die Sensoren aller Komponenten zugreifen / nutzen kann.  Nicht aquasuite 7.xx und aquasuite 2012. Dies wird dem potetiellen Kunden nämlich versprochen...
5. Toll das sagst Du jetzt  ich hatte die Pumpe aber zuerst...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

- Der Sensor ist ungenau, weil er irgendwo in der Pumpe sitzt - und nicht im Wasserstrom. In den Formen für die Eheim1046 ist eben kein Sensor vorgesehen.
- Wenn du den Sensor für eine Reglung über den Aquaero nutzen willst, musst du so oder so die direkte Verbindung und nicht die Software nutzen. (k.A., ob das mitlerweile funktioniert)
- Wer sich ne halbe Lüftersteuerung kauft, ohne sich drüber gedanken zu machen, dass er eine ganze braucht, ist halt selbst schuld


----------



## Vollhorst (11. August 2011)

Ah endlich mal ne klare Ansage!

Die Beschreibung der Pumpe sugggeriert aber den 'Heimvorteil' beider Aquacomputer Produkte in Kombination.
Selbst bei direkter Verbindung mit dem 3 popeligen 'Aquabus' taucht kein Sensorobekt in der 2012 Auquasuite auf.
Das ist Schade. Zumal ich dann einen Temperatursensor und Lüfterkabelverlängerungen  sinnvoller im Lieferumfang erachte, als eine IR Fernbedienung.
Ich erlaube mir Deine Letzte Bemerkung zu berichtigen:
Wer sich eine 'teure' Lüftersteuerung kauft, weil er dem Maktetinggelaber glauben schenkt, ist selber Schuld.

Kann ich jetzt also mit ruhigem Gewissen das USB Kabel von der Aquastream XT abziehen?
Läuft die Pumpe dann mit ihern 'gespeicherten' Werten weiter?
Und wenn da mal was ändern wollte, müsste ich wieder die 'alte' aquasuite installieren und das USB Kabel anschließen?

Danke


----------



## Malkolm (11. August 2011)

Vollhorst schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt also mit ruhigem Gewissen das USB Kabel von der Aquastream XT abziehen?
> Läuft die Pumpe dann mit ihern 'gespeicherten' Werten weiter?
> Und wenn da mal was ändern wollte, müsste ich wieder die 'alte' aquasuite installieren und das USB Kabel anschließen?


 
Ja, zu allem.


----------



## maexchen (11. August 2011)

hmmm....ich hänge mich mal mit rein. Ich verstehe die Installation so, läuft eine XT ohne AE muss die AS aufgespielt sein und die XT an USB vom MB angeschlossen sein. XT mit AE läuft über dem Aquabus da ist nur das AE mit USB verbunden, in diesem Fall steuerst DU die XT über AE bzw. As.


----------



## Vollhorst (11. August 2011)

Nicht Ganz

Teil 1 Stimmt, aber derzeit gibt es keinen 'Link' zwischen Pumpe & Steuerung (also Aquastream XT und Aquaero ) weder über den Aquabus noch der SW per USB.
Beide Applikationen sprechen derzeit nur 'Ihre' Hardware an. Niemand kann also die Pumpe (XT) mit der Aquaero (AE Lüftersteurung) steuern...
Letzteres  wurde hier schon als unötiger Unsinn abgewertet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2011)

Vollhorst schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung der Pumpe sugggeriert aber den 'Heimvorteil' beider Aquacomputer Produkte in Kombination.
> Selbst bei direkter Verbindung mit dem 3 popeligen 'Aquabus' taucht kein Sensorobekt in der 2012 Auquasuite auf.



Und am AE selbst? Dass die Aquasuite immer noch ne halbe Beta ist, ist ja kein Geheimniss, interessant ist, was die Firmware sagt. Die ist es schließlich, die steuert.



> Ich erlaube mir Deine Letzte Bemerkung zu berichtigen:
> Wer sich eine 'teure' Lüftersteuerung kauft, weil er dem Maktetinggelaber glauben schenkt, ist selber Schuld.



Nein. Wer erst den saftigen Aufpreis für eine XT-Ultra zahlt, nur um dann später festzustellen, dass ihm die Steuerungsfunktionen eh nicht reichen und doch eine vollwertige Steuerung braucht, der ist imho selber Schuld. Denn selbst, wenn es funktioniert, hat man so unterm Strich 20 € für einen ungenauen und unflexibel einsetzbaren Temperatursensor ausgegeben.



> Kann ich jetzt also mit ruhigem Gewissen das USB Kabel von der Aquastream XT abziehen?
> Läuft die Pumpe dann mit ihern 'gespeicherten' Werten weiter?



- Die Pumpe arbeitet immer autonom. Mit USB und Software überwachst du sie höchstens und änderst die Parameter, aber die Steuerung arbeitet komplett unabhängig von der Software.
- Ich weiß nicht, wie es beim Aquaereo 5 ist, aber beim Aquaero 4 musste man iirc, wie ich weiter oben schon erwähnt habe, die AS-XT entweder via Aquabus oder via USB anschließen. *Im Handbuch nachles* AC behauptet zwar, man könne beide Verwenden - aber versuchen würde ich es mal. (Anm.: Da steht auch, dass man die Anschlusspriorität in der Software erst von USB auf Aquabus umstellen muss. Gemacht?)


----------



## apostoli (11. August 2011)

Ist denn ein Firmware Update ohne weiteres machbar. Wenn die Aquasuite 5 raus ist meine ich. Kann man dann die Pumpe updaten?? Habe gelesen das ein 2. PC nötig ist um den Flashvorgang durchzuführen.


----------



## Vollhorst (11. August 2011)

Schön.

Ich habe also einen unötigen Schei++dreck gekauft, wie man das umgangssprachlich so ausdrückt.
Nicht nur das Funktionen in der Pumpe sind, die nicht zu gebrauchen sind, (schwache Lüftersteuerung ungenaue Temp Sensor) auch das Adapter gefummel der Wasseranschlüsse 
sorgt für zusätzliche 'Leck gefahr'.
Als meine Termaltake-pumpe verreckt war, hätte ich nicht gleich den 'Testsieger' kaufen sollen

Der Tipp mit dem Handbuch war ein netter Versuch, aber dem Aquaero lag lediglich eine  Betriebs und Montageanleitung und ein Warnhinweis bei.
In der Anleitung wird zwar auf die elektrischen Anschlüsse eingegangen, aber nicht auf eine mögliche Vernetzung zwischen hauseigener Komponenten.
Der Warnhinweis warnt mich vor der noch nicht fertigen Windowssoftware und das die Firmware der Steuerung noch pre beta ist.
Ebenso wünscht sich Aquacomputer meine Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät / Firmware zu erfahren.... (Da bin ich mal froh, dass ich die nicht noch selber compillieren muss)
Also ich werde einen Temperatursensor nachrüsten, da ich ebenfalls einen weiteren Radiator einbauen will, nutze ich die Entwässerung.
Und die nächste Pumpe braucht sicher keine Firmware mehr


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2011)

RTFM


----------



## sheriff_80 (13. August 2011)

also die firmware des aquaero lässt sich idioteneinfach einfach per mausklick updaten...... wies bei der pumpe aussieht weis ich nicht genau.....

im moment lässt sich die die as pumpe nur über die aquasuite 4 oder eben übers aquaero 5 direkt steuern/auslesen (nicht über auqasuite) die auslesemöglichkeit der as pumpe per software (aqausuite2012) soll aber noch ermöglicht werden wie ichs verstanden habe.....

abgesehn davon hat man mir hier auch schun erklärt das die regelung der pumpe eigentlich fürn hugo is....

einfachste möglickeit für dich wäre soweit ichs verstanden hab einfach nen temp sensor nachzurüsten....


----------



## Vollhorst (13. August 2011)

I shot the sherrif.. konnte nicht widerstehen sorry...

Ja komm ich nich rumrumm.
Toll wäre es wenn es einen Durchflusssensor mit Temperaturfühler in einer Baugruppe gäbe, die ohne frickelei am Aquaero 5 läuft.
Und bei dem Temperatursensor in der Pumpe könnte man ja auch das Temperatur offset einmal anpassen, dann wäre auch der Fisch geputzt?

Und in der Manual (Danke an *ruyven_macaran*) steht auch nur wie man den Aquabus anschließen kann, aber nicht warum sie nicht in der winsoftware auftaucht,
wird vielleicht noch kommen..2034 ...


----------



## apostoli (10. November 2011)

Ich rufe den alten Thread wieder ins leben...

Wie schließe ich die aquastream ultra an das aquaero an? weles Kabel benötige ich dafür ? 

Danke


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. November 2011)

per Aquabuskabel an den aquabus high.


----------



## apostoli (11. November 2011)

Ist es das ganz normale Tacho Kabel ?
Habs jetzt mal angeschlossen. Aber keine anzeige in der aquasuite 2012. 

Im Reiter pumpen sind beide aquastream grau hinterlegt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. November 2011)

> Ist es das ganz normale Tacho Kabel ?


nein.
von aquabus zu aquabus. was du einstellen musst weis ich nicht. ne AS Xt ans  AE zuklemmen ist ehhh Schwachsinn. beide Komponenten per USB ans MB und gut iss. zur zeit brauch man halt noch 2 verschiedene aquasuites, aber so oft muss an der Pumpe auch nichts einstellen.


----------



## apostoli (12. November 2011)

Welches von beiden ist es ??? 

A 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe das Kabel B angeschlossen und es funktioniert nicht. Zusätzlich ist die Pumpe aber noch per USB am Mainboard angeschlossen. Muss das USB Kabel ab und nur das Aquabus dran ??


----------



## Gabbyjay (18. November 2011)

Ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden, was bringt denn die Verbindung der Aquastream XT an das Aquaero 5 via Aquabus?

War da nicht irgendwas von wegen Tachosignal von der Pumpe?


----------



## zettiii (20. November 2011)

Ja normalerweise soll man die Pumpemfrequenz usw in der Aquasuite auslesen können. Da die Aquasuite vom aquaero aber noch eine eine Beta ist, geht das noch nicht. Außerdem wäre es halt extrem Praktisch, wenn die an die Pumpe angeschlossenen Lüfter und die Frequenz der Pumpe auch über die Aquasuite vom Aquaero zu bedienen wären, da man sonst immer 2 Programme offen haben muss...


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. November 2011)

Warum soll man Lüfter an ne AS XT anschliessen, wenn man ein AE hat?


----------



## zettiii (20. November 2011)

Weil man nicht unendlich viele ans aquaero anschliessen kann.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. November 2011)

Dann retten einen die 5W an der Pumpe aber auch nicht bzw hat man vorher schon was falsch gemacht. 

*EDIT:* Ich habe 10 Lüfter (9x 140mm PK2 & 1 120mm PL1) an meinem AE5. Demnächst auch noch ne Laing DDC.


----------



## zettiii (20. November 2011)

Ja, ich hab nen Power Adjust an der Aquastream und die steuert meine Lüfter intern. Dazu halt das Aquaero für die 9 vom Mora. Da wäre es halt praktisch wenn ich beides über eine Software bedienen könnte und dazu halt noch die Drehzahl regeln könnte ^^


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. November 2011)

Wobei ja keine Aquabus-Verbindung notwendig wäre, um eine Software zu haben die beides regeln kann.
Dazu wär es ja unerheblich ob via USB oder via Aquabus.

Vll dient diese Verbindung dann nur dazu, dass im Display einer Aquaero (also die Pro und die XT oder wie sie hieß, die halt ein display haben) dann irgendwas von der Pumpe angezeigt wird an Infos?

Aber selbst das sollte sich ja auch mit der USB-Verbindung realisieren lassen...


Ich checks nicht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. November 2011)

@zettiii das kannste mit dem richtigen Kühler alles ans AE anschliessen. Wozu ne AS XT Ultra, PA und nen AE für die paar Lüfterchen?


----------



## zettiii (20. November 2011)

Ich hatte halt zuerst die AS XT, jetzt schon seit 4 Jahren und war immer sehr zufrieden. Dann wollte ich meine Lüfter steuern und habe mir vor ca. nem Jahr das PA geholt. Dann jetzt eben das Aquaero, in dem Glauben, alles zusammen betreiben zu können. Dem ist ja leider nicht so  und jetzt ne neue Pumpe kaufen oder das PA so rumliegen zu lassen ist es zu schade zu.
Außerdem habe ich nicht wirklich Platz, noch den Wasserkühler fürs Aquaero mit einzubinden, deshalbt muss ich ja nicht noch mehr Lüfter dran klemmen 

@ Gabbyjay : Wenn man beide nur per USB anschließt, kann man beide Geräte über ihre eigene Software ansteuern. Wenn man sie per Aquabus verbindet, kann das Aquaero Software nur die Pumpendrehzahl auslesen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (21. November 2011)

Das pa an das aquero wia bus und zumindest die lüfter sind mit einer software zusteuern
Die pumpe müste mit mit der beta 9 wia bus eigenlich auch gehen soweit ich weis


----------



## zettiii (21. November 2011)

Poweradjust an dem AE geht leider nicht  Außerdem Werden die von der Pumpe nach der Wassertemp gesterut, das gefällt mir recht gut. Außerdem werden die Ausgänge schon recht warm atm und dann müssen da nicht noch 7 Lüfter zusätzlich ran  Danke trotzdem.
Werd das mit der neuen Beta mal Probieren^^


----------



## Maneus Calgar (21. November 2011)

Die gehen dran hab selber 3 stùck am AE, braucht nur ne neue firmeware auf dem pa und die richtige busadresse
Mit nem tempsensor kamnste die lüfter dan steuern


----------



## zettiii (21. November 2011)

Ich habe an meiner Pumpe aber sowas :
Poweramp

Aber in der Aquasuite Beta 9 und mit der neuen Firmware 1018 kann man jetzt auf den Durchfluss der Aquastream regeln


----------



## Maneus Calgar (22. November 2011)

zettiii schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab nen Power Adjust an der Aquastream und die steuert meine Lüfter intern. Dazu halt das Aquaero für die 9 vom Mora. Da wäre es halt praktisch wenn ich beides über eine Software bedienen könnte und dazu halt noch die Drehzahl regeln könnte ^^



hier haste von nem poweradjust geschrieben deswegen meine antwort hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## zettiii (22. November 2011)

Ja wusste nicht mehr genau wie das heißt  Kann man ja leicht mal durcheinander kommen bei den ganzen Power Dinger, sry


----------



## Stiffmeister (1. Januar 2014)

Hi,

möchte den Thread nochmal wiederbeleben..
Ich habe auch die Aquastream XT Pumpe mit dem Aquaero 5 verbunden.
Jetzt fällt mir auf, dass immer wenn ich die Aquqsuite öffne, er die Pumpemfrequenz zurücksetzt und noch hochregelt.
Ist das normal?


----------



## butzler (1. Januar 2014)

Das ist ganz und gar nicht normal. Was hast Du denn eingestellt ? Du solltest im AS-Menü und auch im Aquaero-Menü jeweils "manuell" angeklickt haben. Oft hilft auch einfach ein Neustart der Aquasuite.


----------



## Stiffmeister (1. Januar 2014)

Hier hab ich mal 2 Bilder.
Ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen!


 PS: warum werden denn die Bilder beim Hochladen gedreht?


----------



## wheeler (1. Januar 2014)

vieleicht durch die manuelle frequenzvorgabe?
mal auf automatisch,also z.b. temp abhaenging versucht?


----------



## butzler (1. Januar 2014)

Bei Pumpeneinstellungen solltest Du mal Steuerung per "Aquabus" aktivieren (Du hast die AS und den Aquaero doch per Aquabuskabel verbunden ?). Dann müsste das klappen.

- Lässt sich die Pumpenfrequenz überhaupt temperaturabhängig regeln ? Bei auto läuft die Pumpe immer volle Pulle.


----------



## butzler (1. Januar 2014)

Für mich sieht das so aus, dass Du zwei verschiedene Versionen der Aquasuite hast, wobei die für die Pumpe die aktuelle zu sein scheint. Du könntest mal Deine Auasuite vom Aquaero auf die aktuelle Version updaten (ganz unten links in der Aquasuite). Dann muss es gehen.
-- System --Firmwareupdate -- Firmwareversion 1034


----------



## Stiffmeister (1. Januar 2014)

So, hab nochmal 4 Bilder...

Hab die Einstellungen entsprechend gemacht. 
Jetzt komm ich jedoch in der alten AS (f. die Pumpe) nicht mehr über 74 hz.
Dann kamm man auf den Bildern schön sehen, dass die Frequenz passt mit 74 hz, nach dem Neustart wieder daddelt sich erst hoch


----------



## Stiffmeister (1. Januar 2014)

lade gerade die neue Software runter und mach gleich das Firmwareupdate auf 1034


----------



## Stiffmeister (1. Januar 2014)

So... habe die Updates gemacht.

Das Problem ist nun weg (hoffe ich mal)
Jedoch kann ich jetzt in der Aquasuite von der Aquastream nicht mehr über 74Hz gehen.

Die neue Aquasuite zeigt mir unter Aquaero / Pumpe auch maximal 74 Hz an. Wie kann ich diesen Wert ändern?
Jedoch kann man unter der neuen Aquasuite unter der Aquaero die Hz ändern, jedoch bringts nix..

 Ich glaub ich habs gefunden.
 Hab nun unter den Einstellungen der Aquaero auf "Automatisch eisntellen gesetzt", nun werden die Einstellungen der Aquastream XT übernommen in der neuen Aquasuite..


----------



## butzler (1. Januar 2014)

Freut mich, dass es geht. Bei mir klappt das allerdings immer noch nur, wenn ich in beiden Suiten auf "manuell" stelle. Ist wurscht, Hauptsache, Du bist zufrieden damit.


----------

